# Fisher Push Plate Removal 02 tacoma



## jonnyb76 (Jul 26, 2007)

How the hell am i supposed to get to the four bolts (2 on each side) that go into the frame of my Tacoma???


----------



## jonnyb76 (Jul 26, 2007)

Never Mind .. had them cut.

Now to see if my friends welder/fabricator can revive my push plates for another 10-15 years of use.Thumbs Up


----------

